

Five ways to save Condé Nast's Reddit - mtsmith85
http://emediavitals.com/blog/38/five-ways-save-cond-nasts-reddit

======
jolan
Take reddit non-profit and have pledge drives a la wikipedia.

Reddit is useful enough to be considered a common good/ public property.

~~~
thefool
Exactly. Why be "evil" when you have a community that would be very willing to
support you on pure ideals.

~~~
pshibles
Well, if I were Conde Nast, I might have an issue with just making it non-
profit after spending a bunch to acquire it. Lotta people loosing jobs in the
media space, and it would be difficult to convince me that a site with 280
million page views should just be written off. There's got to be a way to
balance community needs with revenue generation.

------
ctbarna
I think reddit users would be hesitant to allow their beloved website to start
selling data about them. One of the things that drives reddit is the
anonymity, why would they want to give that up?

Also, I don't think the author understands the extent to which reddit ads are
targeted. Most redittors I know have it whitelisted on adblock and actively
click ads because they find them intriguing.

~~~
pshibles
I agree that Reddit's community might balk at some of the ideas referenced in
the article. In fact, I made mention of the Facebook privacy fiasco to
highlight the issue. Also, I mentioned the opportunity to go to retailers
instead of ad networks. I was thinking of it as a benefit. Imagine going to a
retailer's Web site with products that you are interested in showcased on the
homepage with discounts instead of random stuff that you are interested in.
More like Get Glue (<http://getglue.com/>)

I actually signed up for a Reddit self service account in doing research for
the article. While the Reddit system may do a lot to target the ads on its
own, I found it incredibly rigid and lacking a lot of features that other
services offer. The lack of features and the proprietary nature of the system
preclude the ad service from reaching scale.

------
runT1ME
Good article, short and to the point. I especially find the last one
intriguing, rightfully pointing out that Reddit may be one of the few sites to
store things that a user _doesn't_ like, and it may be quite the competitive
advantage opposed to other social sites that are trying targeted ads.

~~~
blhack
I have a feeling that redditors would not like having their like/dislike
information sold.

------
mtsmith85
These are just five ideas that Reddit could start implementing to help towards
generating more revenue. While this article is geared towards Condé, any site
or web app owner could implement them. None of them are very painful to
implement and could easily begin to payoff.

------
pramit
I read somewhere that sites like Gawker look to Reddit for 'cool' story-leads.
I amy be over-reaching but Reddit can do syndication dwals/partnerships with
Media compnaies for Daily 'Best of Reddit' placements.

Also, what happened to Reddit TV?

~~~
pshibles
That's an interesting idea... Yahoo, AOL, and Demand Media would likely be
interested in getting real-time data from Reddit, and being a data provider is
a better business than providing commoditized advertising solutions.

